# Board Games



## SixStringStoner (Jan 6, 2014)

OK, so I'm a big fan of board games, but many have too many rules to play while high. Or at least, the rules, pacing, and attention to detail would make them pretty impossible to follow. By necessity, if I were to play a board game while baked, it would have to be extremely simple, short, and have a good deal of player interaction.

One would be King of Tokyo, a dice game that plays pretty quickly, has fairly simple rules, and is a lot of fun banter-wise. 

http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/70323/king-of-tokyo

I'd be interested if anyone else has any good ideas for a bong and board game night.


----------



## kush fario (Jan 30, 2014)

i play card games sometimes there a little shorter. lots of my friends dont like to play card or bord games but i grew up playing like this no video games for me untill i bought them myself.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 10, 2014)

Dude Operation especially if you had an old one that kinda shocked you lol talk about intense.


----------



## kush fario (Feb 13, 2014)

lol this is true ive had good times with operation also i like monopoly but that's because im pretty good at it im pretty sure ive lost friends over that stupid game lol ruthless


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Apples to Apples is fun while baked. So is 5 second rule. Jenga is fun. Battleship wouldn't be too hard if you can just remember to place your pegs. Oh oh madgab! That's fun.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

try Munchkin is hilarious...seriously hilarious


----------

